# DUKES Santa Clara Co-Movie Nights 2011



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS is ready to join the party missed out last year,  not this year :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 9 2011, 12:36 PM~19827784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:drama: :yes:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

oooyyeeeaaahhhh im gona try to hit all this year!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

USO car club will be there !


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Feb 17 2011, 10:46 PM~19898995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=djbizz1,Jun 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17739360]
:biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 18 2011, 02:28 PM~19902957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

IS IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE!!!! LAST YEAR AND THE ONE BEFORE WAS CRACKIN' :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Man...I wish we had something like that here in Texas....

I think back to a lot of "back-seat memories"......

Hope y'all have a blast !

TTMFT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :yes:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 16 2011, 09:31 PM~20110260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



DUKES MOVIE NIGHT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

BACK IN SAN JO....








QVO DRIVE-IN NIGHT......GRACIAS JOHN AND THE DUKES CAR CLUB








WE'LL BOTH BE THERE!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Mar 17 2011, 06:48 AM~20112271
> *BACK IN SAN JO....
> 
> 
> ...


*Right on George!!
See you there bro.*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=djbizz1,Jun 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17739360]
:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were there bbq time nice


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

i know there are pics in here, :banghead: just cant see sh..





so when the first 1


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Can't wait...we'll be there.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

were there homies


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 26 2011, 07:07 PM~20426309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 11:10 AM~20431864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i will be there again these are always off the chain


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

always a good time  ... you know we'll be there 

Hope to see you guys at Cunningham this Saturday !


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for a great night out with all the homies.

wat movie we seeing? like it matters :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WE'RE THERE MY FRIENDS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67+May 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20477413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for this and see all you there.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

So do u guys know what movie will be playing and what time is this from?


----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

*BOMB*DRIFTERZ WILL BE THEIR ..........LOCOS*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

We dissed this tonight at our meeting and we will be in the house


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, here is the movie we will see this Saturday 5/21/11.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

what time does this movie start?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, here is the movie we will see this Saturday 5/21/11.









[/quote]

I forgot to say, this is the movie we will be watching if it shows at the drive-in. It comes out on Friday and I am not positive it will show at the drive-in. I will check on Friday morning to see if it will show or not. If not, I will pick another movie on Friday and it will NOT be a R rated movie. I know people bring the kiddies so we will pick something for everyone.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> OK, here is the movie we will see this Saturday 5/21/11.


I forgot to say, this is the movie we will be watching if it shows at the drive-in. It comes out on Friday and I am not positive it will show at the drive-in. I will check on Friday morning to see if it will show or not. If not, I will pick another movie on Friday and it will NOT be a R rated movie. I know people bring the kiddies so we will pick something for everyone.
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres the address for those that dont know...

 Capitol Drive-In
3630 Hillcap Ave.
San Jose, CA 95136
(408) 226-2251

doors open at 7pm


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

from the east bay

Continue to follow I-880 S 
41.8 mi 
6. Take exit 4B to merge onto US-101 S toward Los Angeles 
6.5 mi 
7. Take exit 382 for Capitol Expy/Yerba Buena Rd 
0.1 mi 
8. Keep right at the fork, follow signs for Capitol Expressway W and merge onto E Capitol Expy 
2.5 mi 
9. Turn right onto Snell Ave 
0.1 mi 
10. Turn right onto Hillcap Ave 
308 ft 
11. Slight left to stay on Hillcap Ave
Destination will be on the right 
43 ft 

3630 Hillcap AveSan Jose, CA 95136


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 16 2011, 08:56 AM~20562563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT gonna take the fam and friends to this one :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 16 2011, 09:56 AM~20562563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:uh: can someone type in the title to the movie............ cant see the pictures posted :banghead:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

*if it shows at the drive-in*. It comes out on Friday and I am not positive it will show at the drive-in. I will check on Friday morning to see if it will show or not. If not, I will pick another movie on Friday and it will NOT be a R rated movie. I know people bring the kiddies so we will pick something for everyone.


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> *if it shows at the drive-in*. It comes out on Friday and I am not positive it will show at the drive-in. I will check on Friday morning to see if it will show or not. If not, I will pick another movie on Friday and it will NOT be a R rated movie. I know people bring the kiddies so we will pick something for everyone.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 18 2011, 01:05 PM~20578829
> *:uh:  can someone type in the title to the movie............ cant see the pictures posted  :banghead:
> *


Compa....Pirates of the Caribbean. "Dead Men Tell No Tales"


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 21 2011, 05:13 PM~20391327
> *  i know there are pics in here,  :banghead:  just cant see sh..
> so when the first 1
> *


You're killing me Bro!!! lol.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

everybody get there early, it gets packed!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks compa joe, that looks like it gonna be a kool movie.




:uh: but most of the time toooo busy chillin, b.s.ing, and drinking with the homies so i dont even see the movie :biggrin:


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

whats up , im excited to be at this event sounds like fun , whats a good time to show up? :420:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 19 2011, 11:32 AM~20585956
> *everybody get there early, it gets packed!
> *


Were meeting up at Pizza Jacks on Monterey Road at 5:00. We want to get to the drive-in by 6:00.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rauls64_@May 19 2011, 12:08 PM~20586195
> *whats up , im excited to be at this event sounds like fun , whats a good time to show up?  :420:
> *


We get in line by 6:00 but they normally don't open the gates til 7:00.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ok, we r leaving fremont at 530



> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 19 2011, 03:19 PM~20587482
> *Were meeting up at Pizza Jacks on Monterey Road at 5:00.  We want to get to the drive-in by 6:00.
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

hno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

does anyone know if we can bbq?? i remember last year i believe i saw some homies makin tacos


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

depends on how they feel that day. sometimes they dont trip others, they old us to put it out :dunno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: we're there for sure!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

TTT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS Family had a great time!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WE HAD A BLAST, THANKS FOR HAVING US HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=53CHEVY'S,May 20 2011, 03:09 PM~20594351]









hno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup EL MOOSE niiice pics bro


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 23 2011, 12:08 AM~20608075
> *sup EL MOOSE niiice pics bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

*I had a great time on Saturday!
Thanks to everyone who came out!
See everyone at the next one.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X2 First time goin, took the family and friends. Can't wait for next one


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres some pics of the drive in night saturday. i forgot my camera so they were from my phone so they r kinda shitty


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like a fun time...Wish we had somethin' like that around here....

TTMFT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my club was already sayin they cant wait for the next one


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 23 2011, 05:59 PM~20612978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@May 23 2011, 09:51 PM~20614588
> *
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 23 2011, 12:15 AM~20608123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 22 2011, 11:40 PM~20607903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 23 2011, 03:44 PM~20612085
> *my club was already sayin they cant wait for the next one
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 23 2011, 03:44 PM~20612085
> *my club was already sayin they cant wait for the next one
> *


im ready :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

DUKES TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


> [/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, we had planned on going but last minute our friend changed up her day party to that night


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> damn, we had planned on going but last minute our friend changed up her day party to that night


No problem bro, we will do it again next month.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I will check what's playing and pick a movie early next week.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks to our sponsor :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Quite a few friends and familia want to know if we are able to BBQ without the rent-a-cop telling us we can't????


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

que onda MOOSE good meeting you whats' up 48 pancho we'll see you there PADRINOS..............


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

lupe said:


> que onda MOOSE good meeting you *whats' up 48 pancho *we'll see you there PADRINOS..............


:wave: Sup Lupe Glad that Padrinos will be able to make it out. It's always a good time at Dukes SC Movie Night


----------



## ahijado63 (Aug 9, 2011)

48 Pancho, Padrinos will be in full force. Going to Bay Area Bosses "Chicken By the Bay" early Sat after were getting a Caravan together to go down to San Jo. So all you Homies will be seeing 30-40 rides going down 880 south around 5pm. Can't wait for a hot summer night down in San Jo. Memories of early 90's:thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

ahijado63 said:


> 48 Pancho, Padrinos will be in full force. Going to Bay Area Bosses "Chicken By the Bay" early Sat after were getting a Caravan together to go down to San Jo. So all you Homies will be seeing 30-40 rides going down 880 south around 5pm. Can't wait for a hot summer night down in San Jo. Memories of early 90's:thumbsup:


Okay, cool... it great to know that you guys are coming 30-40 cars deeps to show love and support to the Dukes SC. Make sure all the shotgun and back seat riders are taking pictures of the caravan. See you all on Saturday and have safe trip down to San Jo!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ahijado63 said:


> 48 Pancho, Padrinos will be in full force. Going to Bay Area Bosses "Chicken By the Bay" early Sat after were getting a Caravan together to go down to San Jo. So all you Homies will be seeing 30-40 rides going down 880 south around 5pm. Can't wait for a hot summer night down in San Jo. Memories of early 90's:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: I'LL BE AT BOTH WITH MY CAMERAS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ANY WORD ON WHAT MOVIE, JUST SO I CAN SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


> No problem bro, we will do it again next month.



hell yeah, i wanted to go to this one, but were all goin to D-LAND for my sons bday. 

Let us know on the info for the next one, i got some friends that want to go


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> :thumbsup: I'LL BE AT BOTH WITH MY CAMERAS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:rimshot::boink::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

The following movies will be playing this Saturday. Remember, alot of people will be bringing their kids so we want to see a kid friendly movie. Anyway, the kids will be watching the moive not us adults.

30 Minutes or Less Rated *R* with Bad Teacher Rated *R:nono:
*Conan the Barbarian Rated *R* with Rise of the Planet of the Apes Rated *R:nono:
*Final Destination Rated *R *with Horrible Bosses Rated *R:nono:
*Fright Night Rated *R *with Hangover Part 2 Rated *R:nono:*
The Smurfs Rated *PG* with Zookeeper Rated *PG:thumbsdown:
*Spy Kids: All the Time in the World Rated *PG* with The Green Lantern Rated *PG-13:thumbsup:

So, the kids will be seeing Spy Kids with The Green Lantern and we will be seeing Tecate with Clamato.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


> The following movies will be playing this Saturday. Remember, alot of people will be bringing their kids so we want to see a kid friendly movie. Anyway, the kids will be watching the moive not us adults.
> 
> 30 Minutes or Less Rated *R* with Bad Teacher Rated *R:nono:
> *Conan the Barbarian Rated *R* with Rise of the Planet of the Apes Rated *R:nono:
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see you guys saturday for a good night my boys never been to a drive in so theyll have fun out there....................


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

53CHEVY'S said:


> The following movies will be playing this Saturday. Remember, alot of people will be bringing their kids so we want to see a kid friendly movie. Anyway, the kids will be watching the moive not us adults.
> 
> 30 Minutes or Less Rated *R* with Bad Teacher Rated *R:nono:
> *Conan the Barbarian Rated *R* with Rise of the Planet of the Apes Rated *R:nono:
> ...


 BUT I DONT DRINK LOL, ILL JUST TAKE PICTURES THEN


----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

YOU KNOW BOMB*DRIFTERZ WILL BE THERE COOKING IT UP ...........


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

We'll be meeting up at 5:30pm on Saturday, August 20th at El Rancho Steak House









Spy Kids: All the Time in the World Rated *PG* with The Green Lantern Rated *PG-13*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


>


 TTT


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks homies. Had another great time. A big thanks to Dave , Ruth, and the family for the banana splits, that hit the spot. See you all at the next one


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I HAD A GOOD TIME AND LOTS OF NICE LOW LOWS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

whens the next one ???


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

The familia and friends had a great time... can't wait until the next one!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pic"s Lobo! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> I HAD A GOOD TIME AND LOTS OF NICE LOW LOWS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


>





408models said:


> whens the next one ???


:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


> [/QUOT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


> Thanks for the pic"s Lobo! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 any time, video will be up soon


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

EL MOOSE said:


> 53CHEVY'S said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Homies i heard the owner of this car is from this club? i need some contact info im interested in buying his ride....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-C...0931919?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20bc77f64f


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

EL MOOSE said:


> 53CHEVY'S said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Movie night @ Capital Drive-in date changed from 9/17/11 to 9/24/11.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Moose ... See you next week


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*MOVIES!!!*

:drama:*What Are We Watching?*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

EL MOOSE said:


> Duke's Movie night @ Capital Drive-in date changed from 9/17/11 to 9/24/11.


No wonder the parking lot is empty


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X2 what movie???


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> :drama:*What Are We Watching?*


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:dunno::yessad:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:banghead: :yessad:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:tears: :yessad:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN IT!

i had some friends that were looking forward to it


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> :tears: :yessad:



:yessad:


----------

